# Clock spring repair howto



## T pat (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi all,

Has anyone worked on repairing clock spring on any models of the Nissan blood line. I have a '95 200sx SE. I had to get the stearing fixed since it was leaking power stearing fluid. The mechanic managed to put the whole thing back but with my stearing upside down (if the wheels are straight the Nissan logo would be pointing down). This mostlikely snapped the clock spring cable in the stearing since I lost my cruise control/ horn buttons functionalities. Now I was able to find a guy who will fix the clock spring since he has done this before on an NSX. I don't want to replace this because its more than $500.

I was just wondering if any of you have had any kind of experience with this item. 

Any help is greatly appriciated.

T.


----------

